# Where is the best place to buy an R4S Dongle in UK/Ireland (or Europe)



## milomc123 (May 13, 2019)

Title says it all!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## linuxares (May 13, 2019)

I strong advice against the R4S, it's pretty crappy.

Else they have it:
https://www.shop01media.com/

I would suggest the AceNS 3-in-1, it's a Xkit RCMLoader but rebranded. They cost the same last time I looked but it's a ton better.


----------



## milomc123 (May 13, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I strong advice against the R4S, it's pretty crappy.
> 
> Else they have it:
> https://www.shop01media.com/
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply, that AceNS looks good.

Have you (or anyone you know) ordered from shop01 before?


----------



## djpannda (May 13, 2019)

milomc123 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, that AceNS looks good.
> 
> Have you (or anyone you know) ordered from shop01 before?



I only used them once for sxos pro when it first came out no issues and never heard about anything that bad for them


----------



## milomc123 (May 13, 2019)

djpannda said:


> I only used them once for sxos pro when it first came out no issues and never heard about anything that bad for them


Thanks!


----------



## linuxares (May 13, 2019)

milomc123 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, that AceNS looks good.
> 
> Have you (or anyone you know) ordered from shop01 before?


I only ordered from them xD They're so reliable and quick.


----------



## larrypretty (May 16, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I only ordered from them xD They're so reliable and quick.



Do you know where they ship from EU? I plan to buy a cheap dongle for my friend living in UK, how many days will they take? I have ordered from another EU reseller in the past(7-days delivery), but if shop01media.com is quicker, I would like to switch to them.


----------



## linuxares (May 16, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> https://www.shop01media.com/
> Do you know where they ship from EU? I plan to buy a cheap dongle for my friend living in UK, how many days will they take? I have ordered from another EU reseller in the past(7-days delivery), but if shop01media.com is quicker, I would like to switch to them.


They ship all over Europe. They got their warehouses in Sweden and Poland. I don't know how quick they are since mostly they got their stuff in Sweden when I order so it's quick for me.


----------



## larrypretty (May 17, 2019)

linuxares said:


> They ship all over Europe. They got their warehouses in Sweden and Poland. I don't know how quick they are since mostly they got their stuff in Sweden when I order so it's quick for me.


Oh, I see, thanks, if they are based in Sweden and Poland, maybe I should use NX-card still, their warehourse is in France.


----------

